# Smoking Around Fish



## I'm Betta Than U (May 12, 2008)

Another question: I'm a smoker. And I read that Betta can breathe atmospheric air. So by me smoking in the same room with them am I causing them to inhale second hand smoke? I mean it's my choice to smoke but I don't want my fish to suffer for it as well. I cherish these little guys. They were a birthday gift. I was shopping for kitten stuff which is another gift and stumbled upon these fish and my girlfriend asked if I wanted some. Now she's going crazy at how much I'm obsessed with them. Lol.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I seriously doubt whether there have been any scientific studies to prove it one way or another, but I also doubt that cigarette smoke is good for your fish. It's not just the fact that bettas breathe atmospheric air, you also have to consider that stuff in the smoke might end up in the water, which can't be a good thing. Fish might be much more prone to th effects of stuff in smoke than we are, as well.


----------



## nah im betta than u (May 12, 2008)

okay first of all ur more than obsessed with thm ur more so infatuated with them and second of all those poor fish are getting 2nd hand smoke like miiself lmao anyways i love you monkey muwhazzzzz


----------



## I'm Betta Than U (May 12, 2008)

I love u too. But u'r not a fish so u'll be okay. All u have 2 do is leave the room and u won't have 2 smell it. These poor fish don't have a choice on where they can go. Fish!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

That's a good question..I don't smoke so I guess I never thought about that...I would say yes they probebly do get some smoke inhalation ...


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

I would definitely say that it is not beneficial to smoke in the same room as the bettas. Thats because, you're right, they can breath the air at the surface. So can other fish with a labyrinth organ, like gouramis. So it is important to keep the air around the tank clean as well.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

great, now the nicotine and tar and a great number of chemicals are dissolving into his water. No, its not good for him.


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Keep it on the safe side - for you and the fish. Just don't smoke. :wink:


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

yah you dont want to get the fish addicted lol. as said just go ouside


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd say that yes, it is bad for them. My aunt just bought a house from some smokers and she pained the ceiling 3 times because the nicotine kept stains kept bleeding through. Eventually she had to buy nicotine resistant paint. That's not really based on anything fishy but it gave me some sort of idea of how much that stuff really soaks into everything around it.

On the other hand, one of my best fishy friends, and a betta breeder, smokes like a chimney, cigarettes and plenty of other things as well. In fact, every time I walk into his house I have to take a minute to get used to the smoke. His bettas, and other fish (probably around 30 adults right now), have all been healthy and long lived, so go figure there.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

My sister smokes like that too!


----------



## I'm Betta Than U (May 12, 2008)

*Smokin' Around Fish.*

Wow. This is a really good site. It seems like a lot of ppl here take a real interest in their fish. I hope to one day be as well informed as yall. Thanx for all the input again.


----------

